# setting up for a craft show



## bodhi (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive been asked to do a craft show.  It is a rather large show and we are required to have a 10x10 canopy.  How many tables fit in a 10x10 tent?  I dont think bringing enough stuff is a problem or figuring out the set up, but i really am stumped by the tables.  one 6 foot table doesnt seem like enough but will be enough room with two?  this is really boggling me.  any insight?


----------



## christinak (Apr 8, 2013)

How many tables do you have?  Are you allowed to set up on all 4 sides of your tent?  If people can access more than 1 side, that's a lot of space


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 8, 2013)

With 6ft tables, you should be able to set up 3 sides, which gives you lots of room. Personally, I don't like tables that are cluttered with stuff that's not for sale, so 3 tables would be great, methinks.


----------



## paillo (Apr 8, 2013)

I like 3 tables too, set up in an inverted U shape so it's a cozy little nook where people can see things on all three sides. Pretty tablecloths, baskets, descriptive notecards, sample slivers, decorations. Don't forget to bring a chair - though hopefully you'll have no time to sit down


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

christinak said:


> How many tables do you have?  Are you allowed to set up on all 4 sides of your tent?  If people can access more than 1 side, that's a lot of space



Im pretty sure we can do whatever we please as long as we are contained within the tent.  Right now i nave NO tables!  Yes, this is a problem i know, lol.  I think i have a corner tent so at least two sides are accessible from the outside.  but i have to check that because i think if only one side is accessible i shouldnt stuff that many tables in there?


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

paillo said:


> I like 3 tables too, set up in an inverted U shape so it's a cozy little nook where people can see things on all three sides. Pretty tablecloths, baskets, descriptive notecards, sample slivers, decorations. Don't forget to bring a chair - though hopefully you'll have no time to sit down



I like this idea.  If the tent is only open on one side is there enough room to set up 3, 6 footers in an inverted u without it being a cluster with people climbing over eachother or not coming in because its cluttered?


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> With 6ft tables, you should be able to set up 3 sides, which gives you lots of room. Personally, I don't like tables that are cluttered with stuff that's not for sale, so 3 tables would be great, methinks.



Its a days drive to get there, so will be nothing on these tables that is not for sale.  I asked someone else in this thread also, but you mentioned it also, so about 3, 6 footers in an inverted u, would that work if its not a corner?


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 8, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Its a days drive to get there, so will be nothing on these tables that is not for sale.  I asked someone else in this thread also, but you mentioned it also, so about 3, 6 footers in an inverted u, would that work if its not a corner?



Eye-catching decor is good, just so it doesn't overpower your product.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, so i cut some paper to scale for the tent size and tables.  On paper anyway, it looks like 3 6 footers will work.  In reality though, hmmm...


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

MIZ JENNY said:


> Eye-catching decor is good, just so it doesn't overpower your product.



good idea!


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 8, 2013)

You need to read this by Alchemy and Ashes -- lots of pics and ideas: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f32/soapy-success-story-pics-30560/

If you have a 10x10 ft booth, two or maybe three 6 or 8 ft tables will work -- or you can use several shorter tables that might be easier to set up creatively. 

If you have a corner booth like Alchemy's, then set up your tables in an "L" shape on the exposed outer sides, just like hers. People can shop from the aisle and you can work from inside the "L".

If you have an internal booth that is accessible only from the front, then set them up one of two ways -- put one in front of the booth and the second along one internal side OR put one table along each internal side. Make sure the booth set up invites people to step inside and browse, otherwise you'll get folks just standing outside the booth, which won't get you sales.

Leave yourself a bit of room to sit and also to work with customers -- package their items, take money, write checks, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you DeeAnna!  And Kudos to Alchemy and Ashes for a beautiful booth and great info.  Alas i have just found out that it is not a corner booth.  Im not too happy about that but will make do.  Im thinking i really need 3 6 foot tables so i may have to set up before hand to check the arrangements.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 8, 2013)

You could do an "L" on one side of the booth and a single table on the other. The aisle side of the "L" might work better as a 4 or 5 foot table rather than 6 ft. Or make the single table a narrow one.

Reason why I say this -- In my experience, it is important to make the opening to the booth feel as open and inviting as possible. In  my experience, people tend to not come in if the booth entrance is too  small or crowded feeling. 

Remember, women often shop in packs, so ya gotta have room for the buyer and at least one girlfriend! :-D

A 6 ft table across the booth opening will reduce the walk-in width to 4 ft. The table on the other side of the booth will take away some of that 4 ft opening depending on how you situate that table. 

Again, this has been my experience, but YMMV. --DeeAnna


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 8, 2013)

I would try to do a 6' table down each side and a shorter table across the back, leaving you room in a corner to stick a folding chair so that you can rest your feet during any lulls in traffic.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the great information!


----------

